# Post a Snapshot of Your Local Go-To Store....



## lesofprimus (Jan 15, 2008)

Heres a shot of my Local Convenience Store... My work van is parked at the pump...

Its right around the corner, the typical place u go to at 8:30pm for smokes, 15 bucks in gas or quick 6 pack of beer...

Thought that maybe u other guys could post up ur local Go-To Store, to give an idea what ur area/neighborhood is like....


----------



## comiso90 (Jan 15, 2008)

Dude... you're way too bored... 

Tired of discussing WW2?

 

.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 15, 2008)

The kids bustop is right there, Im waiting for them, camera is in the cup holder, why the fu*k not????


----------



## Erich (Jan 15, 2008)

Les is that a little mom/pop store or a Shell mini-mart ?

we are covered in those types of little convenience outlets in so Oregon


----------



## comiso90 (Jan 15, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> The kids bustop is right there, Im waiting for them, camera is in the cup holder, why the fu*k not????



pull up to that beer truck and get yourself a little heiney!

.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 15, 2008)

Here's mine! Best place around for pork prune pizza!


----------



## comiso90 (Jan 15, 2008)

Liquor in the front and poker in the rear?


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 16, 2008)

Njaco you need professional help. if new jersey looked like that i might actually buy property there


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 16, 2008)

Good one Wilbur.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 16, 2008)

Yes Erich, its the local mini-mart.... Thats as Mom and Pop as it gets here in town...

And this is a serious thread guys, so post serious pics...


----------



## Njaco (Jan 16, 2008)

sorry Les.


----------



## Becca (Jan 18, 2008)

ANYWAY..Njaco, thats my moms house in SE Texas.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 18, 2008)

Real sorry about the thread...i mean...pics of grocery stores....I just assumed. Sorry.


----------



## DBII (Jan 18, 2008)

Les'Bride, I have spend way to many years driving between Houston and East TX. What part of SE TX are you from?

DBII


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 18, 2008)

She's from Bridge City....

And I thought that u guys would get some pics posted in this thread... I guess I was wrong....


----------



## AlloySkull (Jan 18, 2008)

I'll post one. 

Let me go out in the cold and rain with a camera with pretty dead batteries and just get out next to busy road (no problem do it all the time) and look like a dummy... But I will...


----------



## Becca (Jan 18, 2008)

Yup..DBII, i'm from Bridge City. Smack in the coon-ass part of the state. 

Was born/grew up part time in South Texas..Victoria. SO, I make some hellacious CajunMex food. lol.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 18, 2008)

I will post one les, I just gotta get down there.


----------



## AlloySkull (Jan 19, 2008)

Damn rain, it's been raining all day and I don't feel like walking about 3 mins in the cold, wetness. The only two times I found it worth it today was to go eat Mexican food, and to get a 1:18 scale F-104 Starfighter from Toys R Us. I'm a Toys R Us kid, for the military toys.

Now seriously, maybe I'll just grab the M65 field jacket, unzip the hood and go... it's not that far... Hmmm...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 19, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> She's from Bridge City....
> 
> And I thought that u guys would get some pics posted in this thread... I guess I was wrong....



Sorry Les I cant post pics of my go too store. The Army does not take lightly to posting pics of its stuff in this day and age even if it is only a shopette....


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 19, 2008)

U still live on base Chris??


----------



## DBII (Jan 19, 2008)

I will have something to post next week. I have to borrow a digital camera. I do not want to process a roll of film for one shot. I have the perfect place in mind. 

DBII


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 19, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> U still live on base Chris??



No I never lived on base even when I was in the military. There are just no stores like what you are talking about in my area. Yeah you have the ESSO Gas Station which is like a small super market but I dont use it either.

If I need beer I go to the brewery. If I need to get groceries I go to the super market and so forth.

The local Go To Store is the Shopette at the Airfield I guess you can say and I only live 3km from the airfield.


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 19, 2008)

We are far less bright up here and name our stores simply so we don't get confused ....344 various brands of beer already chilled to the proper temp


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 19, 2008)

nice Pb


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 20, 2008)

Very cool pB, bout time someone posted a pic...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 21, 2008)

Ok Les, I got mine done.


----------



## Heinz (Jan 21, 2008)

mines similar,

Ill grab a shot in the next few days.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 21, 2008)

Very cool Wayne...


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 21, 2008)

Wayne Little said:


> Ok Les, I got mine done.


wheres the grass


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 21, 2008)

They smoked it all....


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 21, 2008)

pbfoot said:


> wheres the grass



Need rain for that pb!


----------



## Heinz (Jan 22, 2008)

Sure do wildcat.

My cricket club was a dust bowl and still is.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 22, 2008)

thats too bad guys, up here in QLD we are getting all the rain  but lickily I am not in a flood affected area, I'm the lucky in 1/3rd of the state


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 30, 2008)

Still lookin for some other shots.......


----------



## ccheese (Jan 31, 2008)

Dan.... I'll make it a point to get down to my favorite "Wa wa" this Sat....
_*Promise*_ !!

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 31, 2008)

I'll do my best to take a decent shot with my phone....weather isn't letting you out as it is now....


----------



## DOUGRD (Jan 31, 2008)

pbfoot said:


> We are far less bright up here and name our stores simply so we don't get confused ....344 various brands of beer already chilled to the proper temp



pb you got to give me the address to this place so the next time I'm home in Buffalo I can partake of a few varieties!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 1, 2008)

ok, this is the best I could do. This place is about 1/4 mile from where I work and its called Masso's Red Pine Inn. The log cabin part is the restuarant and its attached to a deli then a gift shop and finally a catering hall. I go here for lunch - they have a great deal for $3.99 you get a full take-out lunch with all the fixins. Ususally lasts for 2 days there is so much food. Sometimes can get milk, bread, newspaper, whatever. NJ doesn't allow sales in convience stores of alcohol but the Food is great. I'm talking about the deli part. haven't been in the log cabin part.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 17, 2008)

Ok people, I finally got around to it. Here is the place I buy my gas. Nothing
else, just gas. It's usually the cheapest place in Va. Beach. I get my lottery
numbers at the 7-11, but they don't sell gas. I buy beverages (coke-pepsi)
at a food market. BTW these were taken 2/16/08 if you're comparing gas prices.

Charles


----------



## plan_D (Feb 17, 2008)

My go-to store is the supermarket ASDA (owned by Wal-Mart now) 'cos it's cheap and I can get practically everything (legal) there. 99.9 p a litre, by the way.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 17, 2008)

Charles, those WaWas are the same all over, cookie cutter styling. I must have a few dozen of them - SuperWawWas they're called - around here. I actually try to stay away cause I refuse to pay $9.00 for a hoagie that is 2inches long! But they do have the market cornered on the East Coast. Do you know the meaning of WaWa?


----------



## ccheese (Feb 17, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Charles, those WaWas are the same all over, cookie cutter styling. I must have a few dozen of them - SuperWawWas they're called - around here. I actually try to stay away cause I refuse to pay $9.00 for a hoagie that is 2inches long! But they do have the market cornered on the East Coast. Do you know the meaning of WaWa?




I don't buy anything but gas from them. Don't think I've ever been inside
of one. It's just like Calif...... a nice place to visit....

No... what's the meaning of WaWa ??

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Feb 17, 2008)

Its Indian for goose. That's why the logo. 

Who wudda known?


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 17, 2008)

Wawa the town The one place I've been where it says next fuel 75miles and it was true and I didn't believe it miles between small towns .Here is the tourist attraction in Wawa aside from fishing hunting and the such the famous Goose


----------



## DBII (Feb 18, 2008)

This is the best I was able to do but the place was close when I went by. This is the latest in Texas drive throughs. Each door is one way and the clerk brings your beer to your car window.


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 18, 2008)

Welll I dont have a picture but its Shop RIte i guess


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 18, 2008)

Reminds me of my youth traveling through Nawlins, Louisiana. We hooked up with this cajun chick who took us Alabama/Kentucky redneck boys thru a daquiri drive thru. A cop actually carded all of us before we ordered (including the driver) and we made our purchase of alchohol drinks like a Starbucks.

Thems were diff'rnt times. And I can honestly say I don't miss 'em.


----------

